# Danimarca pronta a lasciare la fifa per le fasce one love



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2022)

Questa mattina c'è stata una conferenza stampa da parte del presidente della federazione danese. L'ordine del giorno era... la fascia One Love che la FIFA ha proibito. Per il presidente ha dichiarato: "*Siamo pronti a discutere l'uscita dalla Danimarca dalla Fifa"





*


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Novembre 2022)

Solo 2 parole, coerenza e palle


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2022)

Quanto fanno pena?
Questi hanno fatto una partita ignobile contro una delle squadre più scarse..ora si aggrapano a queste scemenze. Via via cio cio...
Il calcio della gente quella che si gioca solo alle condizioni di Usa e Europa..


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

alla prossima giocano in trasferta contro la Francia, per cui possono imporre la loro terza maglia nera in onore degli operai morti per costruire gli stadi nel deserto
vediamo se lo faranno


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa mattina c'è stata una conferenza stampa da parte del presidente della federazione danese. L'ordine del giorno era... la fascia One Love che la FIFA ha proibito. Per il presidente ha dichiarato: "*Siamo pronti a discutere l'uscita dalla Danimarca dalla Fifa"*


hanno già subito due settimane fa l'imposizione del divieto di allenarsi con la maglia su scritto "diritti umani per tutti"
non che sia una novità quella di stamattina...


----------



## andre85 (23 Novembre 2022)

Dovrebbero ritirsi. Sto mondiale e' una vergogna questi sono una dittatura senza liberta di espressione e lo mostrano al mondo belli fieri. Intimidendo, con il beneplacido della fifa, chiuque provi a dire qualcosa.


----------



## Gamma (23 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa mattina c'è stata una conferenza stampa da parte del presidente della federazione danese. L'ordine del giorno era... la fascia One Love che la FIFA ha proibito. Per il presidente ha dichiarato: "*Siamo pronti a discutere l'uscita dalla Danimarca dalla Fifa"*


Continuo a pensare che qualunque iniziativa al di fuori del ritiro (ma, ancor prima, della mancata partecipazione su base volontaria) sia fuffa stantia.

Potrebbero anche dipingersi il deretano di color arcobaleno, per me hanno già perso tutti appena hanno deciso e accettato di giocare in questo Mondiale orrido.

Altro che fascette colorate, mani sulla bocca e dita in c....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Novembre 2022)

Vediamo se saranno coerenti


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2022)

Se usassero la stessa tenacia per occuparsi dei veri problemi del mondo, e non di queste mega stronz...., sarebbe un pianeta molto ma molto migliore.

Ma figuriamoci. Fanno solo ciò che fa comodo al sistema e al patronato. Maledetti. Loro e chi gli va dietro.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa mattina c'è stata una conferenza stampa da parte del presidente della federazione danese. L'ordine del giorno era... la fascia One Love che la FIFA ha proibito. Per il presidente ha dichiarato: "*Siamo pronti a discutere l'uscita dalla Danimarca dalla Fifa"*


Sono qui che aspetto. Nel frattempo preparo i pop-corn.


----------



## bobbylukr (23 Novembre 2022)

Non c'è mica da discutere: o resti dentro o esci.


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa mattina c'è stata una conferenza stampa da parte del presidente della federazione danese. L'ordine del giorno era... la fascia One Love che la FIFA ha proibito. Per il presidente ha dichiarato: "*Siamo pronti a discutere l'uscita dalla Danimarca dalla Fifa"*


Continuo a non capire. Perché queste federazioni hanno mandato le loro rappresentative al mondiale? La situazione era nota 4 anni fa. 

Le "ribellioni" si fanno con coerenza a 360°. Pretendere di andare in Qatar a giocare e quindi prendere parte alla manifestazione per protestare con gesti insignificanti e patetici, e poi battere i piedi a terra se te li vietano, è volere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. Ancora una volta non perdono occasione di mostrarsi ipocriti e opportunisti, tutti quanti.


----------



## bobbylukr (23 Novembre 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire. Perché queste federazioni hanno mandato le loro rappresentative al mondiale? La situazione era nota 4 anni fa.
> 
> Le "ribellioni" si fanno con coerenza a 360°. Pretendere di andare in Qatar a giocare e quindi prendere parte alla manifestazione per protestare con gesti insignificanti e patetici, e poi battere i piedi a terra se te li vietano, è volere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. Ancora una volta non perdono occasione di mostrarsi ipocriti e opportunisti, tutti quanti.



E tutto per poter mettere qualche ridicolo tag su Twitter, Instagram, YouTube Facebook, come se servisse veramente a qualcosa e non a autocompiacerti in un pietoso virtue-signaling


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2022)

Ecco un iniziativa che avrebbe senso anche se non la condivido.
Per il Qatar (giusto o sbagliato che sia), mettere una bandiera arcobaleno e vietato... Così come sarebbe vietato da noi una bandiera nazista.
Capitemi, non sto dicendo che essere gay e come essere nazista eh.
Parlo di quello che è vietato... Della legge.

Poi ovviamente la nostra legge sulla bandiera nazista li sembra giustissima così come trovo folle proibire l'utilizzo di una bandiera arcobaleno.
Insomma sono occidentale e ne condivido i valori.
Però loro sono a casa loro. E non si "esporta democrazia" così.
Se loro decidono di cambiare il mondo diventerà sicuramente un po' migliore. Ma non puoi obbligare miliardi di persone a cambiare così in 4 o 5 anni...

Se non rispetti le loro leggo finisci in galera così come mi auspico che chi viene da fuori e arriva qui rispetti le nostre leggi e non decida che quello che facciamo noi e sbagliato e prova ad imporre il suo volere e le sue abitudini a cittadini che NON VOGLIONO sentirne parlare.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco un iniziativa che avrebbe senso anche se non la condivido.
> Per il Qatar (giusto o sbagliato che sia), mettere una bandiera arcobaleno e vietato... Così come sarebbe vietato da noi una bandiera nazista.
> Capitemi, non sto dicendo che essere gay e come essere nazista eh.
> Parlo di quello che è vietato... Della legge.
> ...



Nessuno li ha costretti ad ospitare il Mondiale. Se lo sono comprato. Se non sono in grado di accogliere tutti non dovevano nemmeno candidarsi.

Criminali sono i dirigenti che hanno assegnato a loro il Mondiale.


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessuno li ha costretti ad ospitare il Mondiale. Se lo sono comprato. Se non sono in grado di accogliere tutti non dovevano nemmeno candidarsi.
> 
> Criminali sono i dirigenti che hanno assegnato a loro il Mondiale.


Stai facendo un discorso strano.
Loro accogliono tutti. Sono i gesti e i simboli ad essere vietati.
Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che un gay non possa giocare o non possa guardare la partita dallo stadio.
Invece deve rispettare le leggi del paese dove si trova. GIUSTAMENTE.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

sto guardando un video su youtube, partita una pubblicità sul Qatar con Pirlo testimonial che esce dall'aereo tutto in tiro  

non gli bastano i soldi dei turchi, ora pure dei qatarioti


----------



## Bataille (23 Novembre 2022)

Non mi stupirei, d'altronde sono uno dei paesi più cucked d'Europa.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> *Stai facendo un discorso strano.*
> Loro accogliono tutti. Sono i gesti e i simboli ad essere vietati.
> Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che un gay non possa giocare o non possa guardare la partita dallo stadio.
> Invece deve rispettare le leggi del paese dove si trova. GIUSTAMENTE.



Non capisco perché ci si soffermi sui gay quando sappiamo tutti che in Qatar sono sistematicamente violati i diritti civili e comunque si tratta di fatto di una dittatura. Per me il Qatar non doveva proprio organizzare un bel nulla.
Alla fine comandano solo i soldi.


----------



## sunburn (23 Novembre 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire. Perché queste federazioni hanno mandato le loro rappresentative al mondiale? La situazione era nota 4 anni fa.
> 
> Le "ribellioni" si fanno con coerenza a 360°. Pretendere di andare in Qatar a giocare e quindi prendere parte alla manifestazione per protestare con gesti insignificanti e patetici, e poi battere i piedi a terra se te li vietano, è volere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. Ancora una volta non perdono occasione di mostrarsi ipocriti e opportunisti, tutti quanti.


Tipo i vegani che vanno alla sagra della porchetta a mangiare l’ ““““hamburger”””” di seitan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Non capisco perché ci si soffermi sui gay quando sappiamo tutti che in Qatar sono sistematicamente violati i diritti civili *e comunque si tratta di fatto di una dittatura. Per me il Qatar non doveva proprio organizzare un bel nulla.
> Alla fine comandano solo i soldi.



E quindi?
Bastava semplicemente non assegnare i mondiali al Qatar, non mettere su queste pagliacciate che servono solamente a far vedere quanto siamo ipocriti.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E quindi?
> *Bastava semplicemente non assegnare i mondiali al Qatar*, non mettere su queste pagliacciate che servono solamente a far vedere quanto siamo ipocriti.



Appunto. Chissà perché gli sono stati assegnati


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Chissà perché gli sono stati assegnati


Perdonami amico, sai quanto ti rispetto, ma qui il problema principale non é il Qatar o le sue leggi, ma le nazioni che tanto protestano però per soldi ci vanno di corsa in quel paese "barbaro e retrogrado", limitiamoci a parlare di calcio, vuoi dare un segnale? Non ci vai, è fai molto più chiasso di fare la foto oscena con la mano davanti alla bocca. Se invece discutiamo di diritti e cosa penso sia giusto é OVVIO che io sia contrario a certe leggi e religioni, ma per coerenza quei paesi li evito. Capisci la differenza?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Novembre 2022)

Una volta era la f. a dettar legge, si diceva tira più un pelo di f. che un carro di buoi, oggi invece è il culo.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perdonami amico, sai quanto ti rispetto, ma qui il problema principale non é il Qatar o le sue leggi, ma *le nazioni che tanto protestano però per soldi ci vanno di corsa in quel paese "barbaro e retrogrado"*, limitiamoci a parlare di calcio, vuoi dare un segnale? Non ci vai, è fai molto più chiasso di fare la foto oscena con la mano davanti alla bocca. Se invece discutiamo di diritti e cosa penso sia giusto é OVVIO che io sia contrario a certe leggi e religioni, ma per coerenza quei paesi li evito. Capisci la differenza?



Le Nazioni dovevano far valere prima i propri principi non accettando la scelta FIFA di un mondiale in Qatar. Invece in nome dei soldi hanno fatto finta di nulla. A me sembra la storia della Russia che all’improvviso - dopo averci fatto grandi affari- si è scoperto essere una dittatura.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le Nazioni dovevano far valere prima i propri principi non accettando la scelta FIFA di un mondiale in Qatar. Invece in nome dei soldi hanno fatto finta di nulla. A me sembra la storia della Russia che all’improvviso - dopo averci fatto grandi affari- si è scoperto essere una dittatura.


esattamente, quindi hanno accettato i soldi, hanno accettato le regole, non fracassino i maroni. Pure i partecipanti pigliano soldi, mica solo l'uefa


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> esattamente, quindi hanno accettato i soldi, hanno accettato le regole, non fracassino i maroni



Ok. Ma questo non toglie che affidare il Mondiale al Qatar sia stato un errore.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok. Ma questo non toglie che affidare il Mondiale al Qatar sia stato un errore.


se hanno organizzato con l'intento di tirare su questo casino è un errore, altrimenti non è che gli altri paesi ospitanti siano tanto meglio.
Li hanno fatti anche in Russia e in Brasile per dire, probabilmente li faranno in Cina prima o poi


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se hanno organizzato con l'intento di tirare su questo casino è un errore, altrimenti non è che gli altri paesi ospitanti siano tanto meglio.
> Li hanno fatti anche in Russia e in Brasile per dire, probabilmente li faranno in Cina prima o poi



Ma è ovvio che ogni edizione ha i suoi problemi ma, perdonami, quelli che si sarebbero trovati in Qatar erano ampiamente annunciati e stava alla FiFa scartare la candidatura.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le Nazioni dovevano far valere prima i propri principi non accettando la scelta FIFA di un mondiale in Qatar. Invece in nome dei soldi hanno fatto finta di nulla. A me sembra la storia della Russia che all’improvviso - dopo averci fatto grandi affari- si è scoperto essere una dittatura.


Ah ok, il discorso cambia allora così, resta il fatto che é inutile andar lì per protestare come tanto dice il burocrate di Bruxelles se da 4 anni hai accettato sta cosa


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Novembre 2022)

Sarebbe una cosa buona, serve un limite. 

Prima di sbattere la porta dovrebbero anche dire "voi continuate pure a leccare le sudate palle beduine, la nostra lingua non è in vendita"


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah ok, il discorso cambia allora così, resta il fatto che é inutile andar lì per protestare come tanto dice il burocrate di Bruxelles se da 4 anni hai accettato sta cosa



Certo. Le proteste a cose fatte sono solo un modo per tentare di lavarsi la coscienza sporca.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Novembre 2022)

Se se ne va la Danimarca ci ripigliano dentro.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se se ne va la Danimarca ci ripigliano dentro.


Avoja


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se se ne va la Danimarca ci ripigliano dentro.



Si, direttamente per la finale


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se se ne va la Danimarca ci ripigliano dentro.


Proprio prima di giocare contro la Francia?
No no. Meglio stare a casa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa mattina c'è stata una conferenza stampa da parte del presidente della federazione danese. L'ordine del giorno era... la fascia One Love che la FIFA ha proibito. Per il presidente ha dichiarato: "*Siamo pronti a discutere l'uscita dalla Danimarca dalla Fifa"*


A ogni modo sapevano che paese fosse.. che l'hanno organizzato a fare il mondiale in Qatar... Ah già, come direbbe commisso "Isolde! Lascia stare che ci penso io a Isolde!"


----------



## danjr (23 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa mattina c'è stata una conferenza stampa da parte del presidente della federazione danese. L'ordine del giorno era... la fascia One Love che la FIFA ha proibito. Per il presidente ha dichiarato: "*Siamo pronti a discutere l'uscita dalla Danimarca dalla Fifa"*


Grandi! Dovrebbero uscire tutti dalla FIFA… fare una super lega di nazioni


----------



## danjr (23 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto fanno pena?
> Questi hanno fatto una partita ignobile contro una delle squadre più scarse..ora si aggrapano a queste scemenze. Via via cio cio...
> Il calcio della gente quella che si gioca solo alle condizioni di Usa e Europa..


Ognuno può pensarla come vuole su questa storia dei diritti, ma la Fifa è la quintessenza del marciume, non mi interessano le motivazioni, chi va contro Fifa (e uefa) ha il mio supporto


----------



## danjr (23 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco un iniziativa che avrebbe senso anche se non la condivido.
> Per il Qatar (giusto o sbagliato che sia), mettere una bandiera arcobaleno e vietato... Così come sarebbe vietato da noi una bandiera nazista.
> Capitemi, non sto dicendo che essere gay e come essere nazista eh.
> Parlo di quello che è vietato... Della legge.
> ...


Il punto centrale e perché si gioca il mondiale li, non le loro leggi. Sono loro ospiti del mondiale di calcio, non il contrario


----------



## King of the North (24 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto fanno pena?
> Questi hanno fatto una partita ignobile contro una delle squadre più scarse..ora si aggrapano a queste scemenze. Via via cio cio...
> Il calcio della gente quella che si gioca solo alle condizioni di Usa e Europa..


I diritti umani non c’entrano nulla ne con gli USA e ne con l’Europa. I diritti umani sono DEGLI UMANI.


----------



## King of the North (24 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se usassero la stessa tenacia per occuparsi dei veri problemi del mondo, e non di queste mega stronz...., sarebbe un pianeta molto ma molto migliore.
> 
> Ma figuriamoci. Fanno solo ciò che fa comodo al sistema e al patronato. Maledetti. Loro e chi gli va dietro.


Si ma ti è chiaro che i diritti umani vanno ben oltre la questione LGBT? Ragazzi qua parliamo di un paese dove fino al 1998 le donne non potevano andare allo stadio e ritieni i diritti dell’uomo “mega stron…”?


----------



## King of the North (24 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessuno li ha costretti ad ospitare il Mondiale. Se lo sono comprato. Se non sono in grado di accogliere tutti non dovevano nemmeno candidarsi.
> 
> Criminali sono i dirigenti che hanno assegnato a loro il Mondiale.


Ooooooooh applausi applausi applausi


----------

